# Blood Test Can Predict Heart Attack



## phughes (Mar 22, 2012)

This is very interesting news. Previously, people would go to the ER complaining of chest pain, but since there were no elevated enzymes, they'd be sent home. Now, this blood test can tell if someone is in imminent danger. http://healthland.time.com/2012/03/22/scientists-devise-a-blood-test-to-predict-heart-attack/

It also notes, "The researchers were able to draw on work from the cancer field, where  efforts to identify tumor cells that break off from growths and enter  the bloodstream are helping to diagnose cancers earlier." 

​


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 22, 2012)

That's very interesting, thank you for the read, I'm very happy to see this news


----------

